# Worried about australian customs



## Rubymoon90 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi there guys,
i am about to purchase an electric scooter from ebay, my main conecern is what it is classed as (because i have to submit a form to clear it through customs) The website says to import a motorised scooter as a non road vehicle, it is required to have a 200w motor, pedals to keep it going, and no headlight or brakelight.

The problem is. The one i'm going to get has a 250w motor, Brakelights and headlights, and throttle but does not go faster than 20kmh .


The main reason i am going to get a scooter is because 1. nostalgia purposes, i had a lower model of this scooter when i was a child. and 2. to help me get to the shops and back (hills in australia kill me, nothing like that in england)

But as you can see, its a bit contradicting because i would use it on the road, but keeping to the far left (like bicycles do) but as it has headlights and brakelights, its classed as a road vehicle.

What would you guys suggest? i have emailed customs asking advice and they were not really helpful because in order to get the required documentation (to clarify it is a non road vehicle).

Thanks in advance


----------



## MathieuLaroche01 (May 31, 2018)

I'm following this thread. Handling customs clearance is neeever easy !

I used to live in Thailand, had to face the same problems several times.... Please let us know


----------

